# Do children need medicals and PCC for PR visa?



## gourab (Aug 1, 2011)

I have 2 kids 6 and 3 year old. Does PCC and medical need to be submitted for them as well as in addition to us?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Not sure about PCC but medicals yes. we got meds done for our new born.. I dont think you need PCC for children below 16 years of age..


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi. 

The oldest one will need to make the urine test and the medical examination. 
The youngest, only the medical examination. 

They don't need to make HIV or x-ray (unless they are adopted, or somehow in 'risk'). 

PCC is not needed for them.


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, I am applying for a PCC now. Does my wife need to have one too. She is not a co applicant on the visa application.


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Hi, I am applying for a PCC now. Does my wife need to have one too. She is not a co applicant on the visa application.


Hi Madhav 
if she is not secondary applicant ,no need for PCC or Medicals.
i am wondering that Why you didnot Add your wife name in Application?just want to know if its personal (sorry for asking this question )

Regards
Raghu


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Now you have me confused.. I want to have her and my 6 month old boy on my application. But she quit work 2 yrs back. Can you please advise me what needs to be done. I am applying for PR by myself not thru any immigration agent.


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Now you have me confused.. I want to have her and my 6 month old boy on my application. But she quit work 2 yrs back. Can you please advise me what needs to be done. I am applying for PR by myself not thru any immigration agent.


Hi 
Let me know how can i help you 
Have you applied for visa 189,190 OR your going to apply ?please let me know your status so that it will be easy for me to help you 

Regards
Raghu


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot Raghu. I have sent my docs to vetassess for skill assessment. I am expecting a reply form them this week and based on that will apply for PR once DIAC Opens on 10 Jan. I will apply for EOI and based on that will apply for 189 or 190. ie if I get a sponsorship it will 189 else 190. Hope I am making sense.
thanks for ur patience.


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Thanks a lot Raghu. I have sent my docs to vetassess for skill assessment. I am expecting a reply form them this week and based on that will apply for PR once DIAC Opens on 10 Jan. I will apply for EOI and based on that will apply for 189 or 190. ie if I get a sponsorship it will 189 else 190. Hope I am making sense.
> thanks for ur patience.


Hi 
Now it make sence 
All the best for your skill assessment ..when did you applied for vetassess for skill assessment? Are you from IT ?


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

Im an IT recruiter. I applied a couple of months back and have been in touch with the case officer. My friends tell me PCC takes a really long time so Have initiated it online thru the india passport website.
Hence wanted to know if the same needs to be done for my wife as well?


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> Im an IT recruiter. I applied a couple of months back and have been in touch with the case officer. My friends tell me PCC takes a really long time so Have initiated it online thru the india passport website.
> Hence wanted to know if the same needs to be done for my wife as well?


Nice to here that you also from IT 
hope you wil get it asap but waiting is killing right ?
as of my knowledge Getting PCC nowdays is easy or very tough .some people are getting there PCC in 3 days some are 1 Month it depends upon the place where we staying Its really strange in india..
If your address in Passport and your present address is same then it wont take much time to get PCC ..
Let me know first is your wife name is added in your application ?
If not no need for them ..

Regards
Raghu


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

hi, Just got a note today... my skill assessment has come positive..
Now for PCC.. Do i need to get it done for my wife?


----------



## raagz (Dec 12, 2012)

arun.madhavan81 said:


> hi, Just got a note today... my skill assessment has come positive..
> Now for PCC.. Do i need to get it done for my wife?


Hi Arun 
Congrats for your positive result :clap2:
Wish you good luck 

Regards
Raghu


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

*Reo children need medical and PCC for PR Visa*

Dear All,

I can tell you for sure, that all your family members, over 16, must supply police clearances for all the countries in which they have spent a cumulative total of 12 months or more, in the last 10 years.

All family members (including newborns) even need to go for medical as well.

Hope this helps.

Thanks,


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks a lot exxpat.. that answers my question..


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dear Members,

Me and my family are likely to go abroad for some time. Can i start doing my PCC and Medicals out of our country?

Thanks


----------



## scorpio9 (Nov 10, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Me and my family are likely to go abroad for some time. Can i start doing my PCC and Medicals out of our country?
> 
> Thanks


Senior expats

Please comment on this. I need your advise.


----------



## Newborn (Nov 15, 2012)

scorpio9 said:


> Senior expats
> 
> Please comment on this. I need your advise.


This is addressed here and as per your private message, you cannot get it from Paris travel unless you stay there for atleast one financial year. I understand, you will be there with your family starting from Feb 2013 for about 5-6 months only.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/135950-best-time-medical-pcc.html


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi 

I am applying for 190 VISA and included my wife and daughter. Though I have applied for the PCC for myself and my wife but not sure if I should also go for my 2 years old daughter also. Is that mandatory for the Australian PR or is it discounted?

Kindly confirm.

Thanks.
whizzard


----------



## arun.madhavan81 (Sep 25, 2012)

whizzard said:


> Hi
> 
> I am applying for 190 VISA and included my wife and daughter. Though I have applied for the PCC for myself and my wife but not sure if I should also go for my 2 years old daughter also. Is that mandatory for the Australian PR or is it discounted?
> 
> ...



Kids under 16 dont need PCC.
All the best for you guys.


----------



## whizzard (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Arun!


arun.madhavan81 said:


> Kids under 16 dont need PCC.
> All the best for you guys.


----------

